# How To Shoot A Lh Bow Right Handed



## PAPALAPIN (Aug 19, 2008)

This was on ebay in an ad for a bow auction.  It has now been pulled


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Aug 19, 2008)

BUG

If you have to switch to left handed because of eye dominancy,  this is how you can do it and still shoot that RH 5PM that is on the UPS truck headed your way.

Where there's a will, there's a way.


----------



## Hoyt Thompson (Aug 19, 2008)

PAPALAPIN said:


> This was on ebay in an ad for a bow auction.  It has now been pulled


But... the limbs are suppossed to bend like that....right...its the new parallel limb recurve.....from BlowTech....


----------



## ejs1980 (Aug 19, 2008)

They sure are alot easier to string like that. Sorry I can't stop laughing to come up with anything clever to say.


----------



## fountain (Aug 19, 2008)

although i have seen several people that are left handed shoot right handed compounds--successfully, this beats all!!!!  
is this really the pic that he had on there to advertise it?


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## PAPALAPIN (Aug 19, 2008)

YUP... thats the picture that was posted.  And the auction was not even for that bow.  It was for a Kodiak Hunter,

If it is still viewable, here is the auction number

190245216296

If it is a new limb design I guess it would be called a Decurve, or maybe a reversed recurve.


----------



## SOS (Aug 19, 2008)

That lower limb looks weak....is it tillered for 3-OVER?


----------



## SGADawg (Aug 19, 2008)

Wow, just wow!

How did he get the string to stay on long enough for a picture?

Probably dry-fired after the pic too.


----------



## cpowel10 (Aug 19, 2008)

That picture cracks me up!


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Aug 20, 2008)

Good form with a two finger under draw, and it beatss having to wear a patch to solve eye dominancy problems.

I guess it would also be good if you got a bunch of left handed bows and your left hand is weak.  This way you can shoot them right handed.  

Hmmm...who would that apply to


----------



## RogerB (Aug 20, 2008)

I'm think this could be a dual purpose bow, since the draw weight would be much less, strung as in the picture. You could purchase one bow that was a good draw weight for hunting, and then use it like that (at a lower draw weight) for target shooting.

I must say it does have some rather attractive curves like that.

Or better yet, since the building in the back ground is probably at least 8 feet tall, then by compairing the guys height to the building, he must be about seven feet from the waist to the top of his head, making him a total of 14 feet tall, that would give him about a 92 inch draw length, so to pull a normal bow to 92 inches the limbs would have to look like that.

There, how's that for possible explinations. I learned to think like that after 31 years of being a government bureaucrat.


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 20, 2008)

PAPALAPIN said:


> Good form with a two finger under draw, and it beatss having to wear a patch to solve eye dominancy problems.
> 
> I guess it would also be good if you got a bunch of left handed bows and your left hand is weak.  This way you can shoot them right handed.
> 
> Hmmm...who would that apply to




Keep it up Mister!


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Aug 20, 2008)

Don't be so egotistacal

I was referring to Al


----------



## YankeeRedneck (Aug 21, 2008)

That's just funny right there !!


----------

